# No hope in sight...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

With no real hope of any snow in the next 2 weeks, I'm starting to wonder if we'll end up getting anymore snow this witner. Doesn't look like I'll have any revenue from January, hasn't snowed at all all month :crying: Anyone else in the tri-state area feeling the pain of no snow:realmad::crying: ?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I hear ya buddy. same here.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

lol yep. It's either its too cold and the cold pushed the storm track south, or its too warm and we get rain. What happened to the good old days?


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

Click here to see my comments on this.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

How do you think us CNY guys feel 50 minutes to the north and 4 feet here maybe a 1inch!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nothing major here since December 4th, we have scraped a few lots that are plowed under 1" but that's it!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

absolutely nothing here...its not coming temps are gonna be in the 40-50s for the next 2 weeks... put the plows away and bring out the lawn seed....


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*This Bull Sh***

This Sucks Hear In Nj No Snow It Looks Like We Are Getting The Shaft One More Time!!! The Bills Keep Coming And No Fu**ing Snow!!!! It Sucks Its Going To Be In The 40-50 For The Next Two Weeks I Think We Are Not Going To Get Anything This Year. All I Ask For Is One Good Event No Ice No Rain Just Snow !!!!!!! What Does Ever One Think?????? We Cant Win Every One Is Getting Snow But Nj Bull Sh**

God Help Us Hear In Nj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

We just got about 2 feet of snow. All lake effect. ITS AWESOME!!! Sorry to rub it in, but I hope it gets out your way.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;497406 said:


> We just got about 2 feet of snow. All lake effect. ITS AWESOME!!! Sorry to rub it in, but I hope it gets out your way.


:crying: I WANT SNOW! :crying: Send some this way!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;497406 said:


> We just got about 2 feet of snow. All lake effect. ITS AWESOME!!! Sorry to rub it in, but I hope it gets out your way.


4 storms in the last 10 days.....payup


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I feel for you guys, I am barely scraping by as it is.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

last "real" plowable storm for NEPA was dec 31 and that was 4 inchs with soft ground. this winter blows i have no hope now it needs to be cold enought first off not like 2 days of cold weather a few weeks be nice . next is a storm either up the coast or flying in from the west just nothing is cooking for us too warm .


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have plowed my commercail accounts for the past 5 days in a row. Ever night I have been plowing. Were suppost to get more tonight, and possible some saturday too. My plow has been on my truck for about 2 and a half weeks straight. I'll pray you guys get some snow.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;497406 said:


> We just got about 2 feet of snow. All lake effect. ITS AWESOME!!! Sorry to rub it in, but I hope it gets out your way.


We recieved 4" from that same storm. Just enough to be out ther. Same here on your next post about not removin the plow. About every 2-3 days i'm out pushin or saltin. but they keep calling for "accumilating" snowfall so I leave it on and then just salt. But I'm out at least. Sorry for you NJ and any ones not getting it. We'll all pray and hope and anything else we can do to try and get you some. Just don't take it from us just add it to ours. I want to finnish the seaon good.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

svelasquez;496589 said:


> Click here to see my comments on this.


Well Written!!! Yes I know why you take Blood pres. meds. Stay in this biz and you will always take them. there are still times like that. Only my trips are shorter. The north end of our town we plow in can get more than my house. so I make a trip out thinking OK I have 1/2 " the notrh end will have 1"+ and I can at least plow my 1" trigger commercials, after all they are sayying we can see up to 3" BUT NOPE. I turn around and go home. Well enjoy what you can control and take everything else in stride. Oh yea KEEP SMILING! Good luck hopefully you'll plow one of these days.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think it will snow here in NJ for the rest of the season! What a crazy winter, it warms up and rains and then it gets very cold with a snow shower perhaps! I hope for a early spring, so i can get going with lawns!


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

*It will snow*

I am going out of town on Feb 9th, so it will snow the whole time I am gone. Just wait and see.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

With temps forecast to be in to mid to upper 40's and rain the next 2 weeks, I think I may just nix the rest of the winter and get started on my spring cleanups next weekend :crying: . This winter (if you'd even call it that) is really getting bad- there's NO SNOW!:realmad::crying:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Maybe we'll luck out and get at least one big blizzard before the winter is over (keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I am sicker then a dog, and its suppose to snow a couple inches tomarrow. I kinda hope it doesnt.


----------

